# New Brewer



## jim van allen (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello everyone

I am very interested in making my own beer and I was wondering if there are any books or websites that any of you can recommend so I can avoid books and information that do not really help someone in the beginning stages.

Thank you very much.


----------



## alelover (Jan 3, 2012)

There are 2 books I highly recommend.

How to Brew by John Palmer and The Complete Joy of Homebrewing by Charlie Papazian. If you have these 2 books you will learn to brew beer as good if not better as what you can get in the stores.


----------



## bdawg (Mar 8, 2012)

I highly recommend Homebrewing for Dummies by Marty Nachel.

Even though it's one of those "Dummies" books, it gives a fantastic, easy to understand intro to the brewing process, the ingredients, and the equipment.  

There is one piece of bad advice in that book.  You MUST sterilize starter wort in a pressure cooker or autoclave if you plan to can it for later use.  Botulinum toxin spores are not destroyed by simple boiling.  You must use a pressure cooker to kill them and prevent them from taking hold and poisoning you.  Granted, it does not happen often, but in the very rare event that it does, the consequences can be disastrous.  Most books ignore yeast starters.  At least this book addresses it.  If you make your starter and use it right away, there is no problem.  Again, the saving of starter wort without properly canning it is the only bad advice i've seen in the book and the rest of it is top notch.

HTH-


----------



## jno51 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just finished the book by John Palmer, good book. Alelover recommended, I have brewed three batches and two wine mixes the past 2 months. I don't know if getting the cart before the horse is a good idea as i did but with the right folks behind you you can do it. The book brought things togather. I will brew another batch tonight and one tomorrow for a friend as well. There is nothing like drinking your own home brew.


----------



## alelover (Mar 10, 2012)

That's awesome jno. You are jumping right in with both feet. How is the beer?


----------



## jno51 (Mar 13, 2012)

The summer ale is very good. All the friends that I didn't think would be able to drink it even say hell ya. I kegged an American Ale this weekend and tried it last night. Not sure it is carbonated yet it was a little flat last night maybe a little more time under pressure. I have a Brown Ale, A Pilsner and a Weizen something fermenting right now. It has been great, very enjoyable and alot more enjoyable drinking your own brews.
 


alelover said:


> That's awesome jno. You are jumping right in with both feet. How is the beer?


----------



## diesel (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been reading Palmer's book also.  This book is full of information.  Makes me want to go AG from the start.  He mentioned using his process instead of the directions in the kit.  Has anyone tried his process for the partial boil method?  I have a APA brewing now and plan to bottle this Sunday.


----------



## bdawg (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, the partial boil method works in general, but sometimes you can come up short on hop bitterness if your boil is too concentrated.

Funny, this topic came up the other day right here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...wing-but-i-got-a-few-questions/40#post_784968

Hope it helps-


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2012)

A thinner wort will give better hop extraction.


----------

